# Raw vs Wet



## BlossomingPets (Apr 22, 2016)

I've decided that when I get my maltese to either feed a wet diet or a raw diet. Could anyone give me some pros and cons of each to help me decide? Obviously I'll test out a few of each but just to get a good idea, it'd be helpful.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of wet food are you considering? Did you mean canned food? Personally, I'd go with raw over canned but a variety is always good so you can rotate between both if you want. I feed my dogs mostly dehydrated or frozen raw but do sometimes give them canned food as well. 

A while back, I came across videos by Dr. Karen Becker comparing the different commercial dog food types. I found them very helpful and shared them here on SM. I'd highly recommend watching these videos. Here is the link:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/113945-how-choose-good-dog-food.html


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feed my kids Primal raw, frozen. It seems like the least processed type of dog food. I am very pleased with it. The only drawback is that they gobble it up so fast that they don't feel satisfied when they finish. I give them a chewy after breakfast.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I feed mine Fresh Pet..it comes in a roll..very high quality..and minimally processed. I do not feed it exclusively, though..the wet and raw are higher in protein and fat..I think a moderate amount of protein/fat is best for Maltese.. I am not a fan of raw food...when it comes to diet, I feed what works best for mine...all 3 are on different diets!:smilie_tischkante::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

I personally love dry food for my maltese. I feed him Eukanuba and he loves it. It's the only food his sensitive little tummy has been able to handle, definitely recommend it as the best dog food for any maltese  (My other dogs like it too, though.:thumbsup: )


----------

